# Plant collection



## tpw85 (25 Apr 2016)

Hi I'm new to the hobby with only a 60lt tank since Christmas.  I'm absolutely hooked now!  and in the process of setting up my rio 300 using the dirted approach. I've ordered a plant collection at a very reasonable price and wondering if these plant are suitable.  I'm using one of 2×54w light fittings that come with the rio with a view to moving to led in the near future. I'm not using co2 via cylinder ect but can dose with liquid if needed. Would greatly appreciate any advise on the plants and/or any tips on starting such a tank as a very enthusiastic newbie . Thanks

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (25 Apr 2016)

I don't have experience with a lot of those plants, but my understanding is that the Vallis will not be happy if you dose liquid carbon, it kills them. Without going through your list plant by plant, you do have a lot that will grow low tech, but you definitly have some plants in there which Tropica would include in their Medium list such as the Aponogeton for example. Anythign on the Tropica Medium or Advanced lists will require added CO2, so have a look at those lists and that would be a good starting point to see what your plants require:

http://tropica.com/en/plants/?tabIndex=1&alias=Easy

Anything on the Easy will grow without added CO2.


----------



## tpw85 (25 Apr 2016)

Thanks will check it out when I finish work. Have started going through them already. Can't wait to get going now! Cheers again.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Apr 2016)

Most of the plants on your list will be OK, even those that may struggle are worth a punt if you really like them and don't mind taking the financial hit. 
Experimenting is all part of the fun, and that way you'll discover which plants do well in your unique aquarium conditions. 
But generally speaking Wisey's advice is sound - the Tropica list is pretty much the go to for low-energy - dirt tank plants.


----------



## BigTom (25 Apr 2016)

I suspect most of those will be OK. RE: _Aponogeton crispus red_, mine went completely ballistic in the old Bucket of Mud, should be easy.


----------



## tpw85 (25 Apr 2016)

Oh thought I'd replied earlier. Thank for all the advise. Was thinking the same about just giving them a go think that would be the best way to learn as I'm new to aquatic plants. Will keep researching on tropica very interesting just doing that. Will be keeping a journal on the trials and tribulations on the first try at a dirted tank. Thanks again I'm sure I'll ask for some more advice sooner or later.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------

